# Cairo winter and clothes.



## busy woman

Can you get children clothes easily and what is the price like? How cold are Cairo winters? We are living in a tropical country right now so 18C is sweater time for us..


----------



## txlstewart

busy woman said:


> Can you get children clothes easily and what is the price like? How cold are Cairo winters? We are living in a tropical country right now so 18C is sweater time for us..


You can get children's clothes, but quality is better elsewhere.

As to the cold, I am from Texas and wear my big winter coat here. Bring sweaters (jumpers) and layering stuff. I find it bone-chilling at times. Also, slippers are a must in your living quarters! 

I brought back IKEA comforters (and feather pillows)--keep me cozy at night!


----------



## Whitedesert

Oh, my...and I was about to say "Winter" What winter? I guess one has to define winter. Winter to me means -2 to -9 degrees C. Cairo "winter" means I add a sleeveless pullover jersey, because it hardly gets to 8 degrees C.


----------



## MaidenScotland

It's winter now and I am cold and damp. I have central heating on plus I have an electric throw.

I love the snow and crisp chilly days but here is it just damp and miserable in winter.



:snowman::snowman::snowman:


----------



## GM1

the weather forecast for the coming days... 10 Day Weather Forecast for Cairo - weather.com and most people have no central heating, so it is cold in the homes. We are definitely wearing winter clothes! And we have duvets and comforters. We watch tv while we sit under a blanket.


----------



## canuck2010

Switch the AC to Heat.


----------



## GM1

the heat function doesn't work or it is an airco without heat function :sad: :snowman: we do have some convector heaters, but it doesn't heat the room good, as the living room has no doors to hallway and bedroom area, so the area is too big too heat.


----------



## MaidenScotland

GM1 said:


> the heat function doesn't work or it is an airco without heat function :sad: :snowman: we do have some convector heaters, but it doesn't heat the room good, as the living room has no doors to hallway and bedroom area, so the area is too big too heat.




Get yourself a hot water bottle.. they are about 30LE and great for putting on your lap.


----------



## GM1

I use a hair dryer to warm my bed.


----------



## madany

Haha...hair dryer to warm bed....I use my husband to get it warm;-)

It's my first winter in Egypt and I'm quite surprised how cold it is. Yeah if you look at thermometer 15-18 seems not cold, but it actually is. I haven't found any good warm clothes here, so I asked my friend to get me my winter coat from Slovenia (I wore it when it was -15 to 5)....unfortunately I don't have aircon or central heating in my home so it was really cold. I have bought a small halogen heater and it's ok now. Still I have to wear warm sweater and trousers. I have more problems with feeling cold at work now, because Egyptians like to have open windows all the time and sometimes also fans. But on day like today I love Egyptian climate, sun was shining all day and it was really nice and warm. I have enjoyed reading a book at balcony and getting some tan, hehe...


----------



## ArabianNights

I find that in Egypt, layering is a good idea. When I go out, I wear the Hijaab anyway, so that keeps the heat in, but I feel that using a thick woolen shawl is better then an actual jacket whilst out. But I can get warm very easily. I wear a cardigan and I carry a medium-thick shawl (from Afghanistan, where the cold is very very bad during winter in the mountains) when I go out, and that does me fine. Inside the house, the temperature varies, it goes up and down and so, sitting under a fleece blanket does the job for me.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have a lovely parka with a fur inset lol


----------



## Guest

Cairo is unusually cold for its lattatude, you will need jumpers and jackets, when the sun is not out


----------



## Whitedesert

GM1 said:


> the weather forecast for the coming days... 10 Day Weather Forecast for Cairo - weather.com and most people have no central heating, so it is cold in the homes. We are definitely wearing winter clothes! And we have duvets and comforters. We watch tv while we sit under a blanket.


I must have a warm apartment. Sat watching TV with a long sleeve golf shirt on last night. Either that, or I am a weird exception to the rule


----------

